# The storngest dog I ever saw



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

You wanna talk about weight pulling!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

lol Thats great!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahahaha! Too cute


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh man that's a great picture!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahahaha that is freakin hilarious


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

LMAO..............


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

Lmfao.....


----------

